# Child Beauty Pageant Mothers Are Insane and Their Kids Suffer for It!



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2013)

Was going to add this to an older thread on the subject, but couldn't find it.  I was watching Dr. Phil today, who had a mother on his show who has all three of her kids participating in beauty pageants.  She was actually whitening her young baby's teeth, and claimed she didn't know it was wrong to whiten baby teeth.

This beauty pageant wannabe, dyes her young daughter's (9-11 yr. old) eyelashes, with a permanent dye that has an FDA warning that it may cause blindness.  She whitens her daughter's teeth, gives her artificial tans, and parades her around in skimpy, slutty clothing, while doing suggestive poses.  One outfit had half of the daughters backside sticking out, as she pushed it out in a provocative manner, and looked over her shoulder.

I guess this daughter of hers not only does the Toddlers in Tiaras pageants, but stars in some kind of reality TV show.  She has albums of her daughter's photos on her Facebook.  She told Dr. Phil that they are locked to the public, but he showed her how her daughter's pictures wearing those skimpy clothes was open to him to view.

Anyhoo, she had the nerve to make a fuss about this guy who has a gossip website, NOT a porn website.  Somebody posted photos of her daughter on the site, and said that he pleasured himself to them.  Her feathers were all ruffled, as she tried to put this guy down for not removing her daughter's picture.  BTW, he was nice enough to remove it after the show.

He, and Dr. Phil, both told her that she had to stop promoting her daughter publically in such a manner if she didn't want to attract pedophiles, etc.  She was in complete denial throughout the whole show that she was doing anything wrong with her daughter.

I have zero tolerance for these trashy mothers who want to live their lost dreams through their children.  They not only open them to danger, but they make them look and act, not just like adult women, but like cheap hookers.  They are also screwing up the minds of their children...I wouldn't even want my teenager making such expressions, and doing suggestive poses in such outfits.  http://www.drphil.com/shows/show/2129


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2013)

My hackles used to rise when I sat through end of year dance academy concerts, for much the same reason.

Tiny tots dressed like Dolly Parton and Mae West caused me to squirm in discomfort but the sight of young teens performing explicit dance moves to "Voulez vous coucher avec moi" made me very angry.

It isn't only paedophiles who rob the young of their innocence.


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't believe it is right either. The mother's claim the kids Enjoy the pagents. I doubt it though. I think back to Jon Benet Ramsey, and what that poor child must have gone through, and the fact that she was killed and the murderer has still not been caught.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

She claims she spends $15,000-$20,000 a year on pageants yet claims they are not rich people. 

Disconnect.

Blaming a blogger for taking public domain material and re-posting it.

Disconnect.

Her daughter says "“I like the spotlight and the glitz and the glamor. That’s why pageants are good for me.” 

Disconnect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah, funny how her daughter "says" the things that she says, in the same words and expressions.   Also, with the limited amount of time that I've seen any of this child pageant thing, I've seen enough kids looking miserable and crying, while their mothers shout at them for not wearing the special black rhinestone dress they chose for them.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 26, 2013)

_They should be outlawed, aren't they a form of abuse as you will find most kids are forced to do it by their Mothers who just want the glory of saying her child won, they don't give a damn about their kids welfare, if they did they wouldn't be forced into all that slutty clothing and made to pose provocatively, the parents need a good kick up their arse, same goes for that trashy family with that awful girl is it Honey Boo Boo _


----------



## drifter (Nov 26, 2013)

I know of one little pageant girl who wound up dead in Colorado. Case never solved although GJ indicted parents, prosecutor would not bring it to trial. I don't like these pageants either. The mama's push them too hard, it seems to me.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 26, 2013)

This is some sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .   These mothers are living vicariously through their daughters, trying to fulfill something lacking in their lives.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2013)

Insane, stupid and absolutly moronic. Let the children be children for crying out loud. :soap2:


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 27, 2013)

Dads are pushing their sons to play football, play cricket,  play gitar, God knows what else.
Mums are pushing sons to play piano, violin, etc
Mums are pushing daughters, to balett lessons, drama lessons and pageant competitions.
In reality, Parents are doing this things for them selves. Let kids be kids, let kids play , not compete.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 27, 2013)

It makes my skin crawl, want to puke and beat the crap out of the @$&# mothers.

Those mothers ought to be in jail for child abuse and be sterlized so they can't have any more kids. 
It is beyond sickening!!!

And Honey Boo Boo, I have seen commercials for that show and wanted to poke my eyes out!!!!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 27, 2013)

Im surprise these Moms have not thought of making their 6 year old breasts grow faster.
That would win first prize for sure.


----------



## TICA (Nov 27, 2013)

The whole thing is just sick, sick, sick.   I don't know why the stations even have these shows on the tube.  And I agree that Honey Boo boo family os just sad.   I don't understand why they would even have a TV show or why anyone would watch it.

Not for me thanks.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 27, 2013)

TICA said:


> The whole thing is just sick, sick, sick. I don't know why the stations even have these shows on the tube. And I agree that Honey Boo boo family os just sad. I don't understand why they would even have a TV show or why anyone would watch it.
> 
> Not for me thanks.


It is really shameful what passes for "entertainemnt" these days. And I really wonder what is wrong with people who watch these shows and the stations that air them. I mean isn't it The Learning Channel or some such thing.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Nov 27, 2013)

I lurve Little Miss Sunshine.

:lofl:


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 28, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> I lurve Little Miss Sunshine.
> 
> :lofl:


Oh me too! That pageant at the end was just a scream and sure fits into this conversation! The whole movie was excellent.

I can't hear Super Freak anymore without immediately thinking of Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> Im surprise these Moms have not thought of making their 6 year old breasts grow faster.
> That would win first prize for sure.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ons-mother-boosts-daughters-chest-bottom.html


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 28, 2013)

Toddlers in Tiaras attempted a beachhead in Australia but was met with a high level of hostility from the public. It has not thrived.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-05/opponents-gear-up-for-fight-against-pageants/3935592
http://www.news.com.au/national/little-beauties-on-show/story-e6frfkvr-1226028432206
http://au.tv.yahoo.com/sunrise/video/watch/9936647/


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 29, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Toddlers in Tiaras attempted a beachhead in Australia but was met with a high level of hostility from the public. It has not thrived.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-05/opponents-gear-up-for-fight-against-pageants/3935592
> http://www.news.com.au/national/little-beauties-on-show/story-e6frfkvr-1226028432206
> http://au.tv.yahoo.com/sunrise/video/watch/9936647/


Bravo! wish we had people in this country with some sense! I clicked on the first link and seeing that little girl all gussied up makes me sick, think how screwed up these little girls are going to be.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Was going to add this to an older thread on the subject, but couldn't find it.  I was watching Dr. Phil today, who had a mother on his show who has all three of her kids participating in beauty pageants.  She was actually whitening her young baby's teeth, and claimed she didn't know it was wrong to whiten baby teeth.
> 
> This beauty pageant wannabe, dyes her young daughter's (9-11 yr. old) eyelashes, with a permanent dye that has an FDA warning that it may cause blindness.  She whitens her daughter's teeth, gives her artificial tans, and parades her around in skimpy, slutty clothing, while doing suggestive poses.  One outfit had half of the daughters backside sticking out, as she pushed it out in a provocative manner, and looked over her shoulder.
> 
> ...



I saw it, SB, and when she complained about the porn website pix of her daughter, I wanted to laugh at her.   How dumb can you be?  These mothers who put their babies out there (for what could always end up as pleasure for perverts) are trying to live the life they didn't have...at their innocent daughters expense.  They disgust me!


----------



## Anne (Nov 29, 2013)

Sick and disgusting.  I've read about the pedophiles who go to these pageants just for kicks; someone mentioned Jon Benet, and I do think there's some connection with the pageants and her murder.

Stupid, stupid parents.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 29, 2013)

Anne said:


> Sick and disgusting.  I've read about the pedophiles who go to these pageants just for kicks; someone mentioned Jon Benet, and I do think there's some connection with the pageants and her murder.
> 
> Stupid, stupid parents.



A bit OT on Jon Benet, and we'll never know for sure, but I've never followed a case any more closely.  I've read a half doz books on her murder, but have to say I formed my opinion w/in the wks following the murder. Taking the time to write a VERY lengthy note on Ramsey stationary, asking for the EXACT amount of $$ John had just rec'd as a bonus -- (I mean, who asks for $180,000 in ransom? Preposterous!).... not to mention taking the time & risking being caught in asking for ransom when the child was already dead...the lawyering up instead of cooperating w/police, very haughty/defensive attitude and their best friends ending a friendship of many years with them....so I think the only connection w/pageants in this case is that the woman who entered her in these competitions killed her.  I will never understand it, but I don't understand any parent killing their child and it happens all the time.

Back to topic, entering that precious child in pageants was yet another reason I could not stand that woman!!!  Reliving her own pageant days was all that was on her demented mind....JMO!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I've read a half doz books on her murder, but have to say I formed my opinion w/in the wks following the murder....taking the time to write a VERY lengthy note on the Ramsey stationary, asking for the EXACT amount John had just rec'd as a bonus -- (I mean, who asks for $180,000 in ransom? Preposterous!).... not to mention asking for ransom when the child was already dead...the lawyering up instead of cooperating w/police, very haughty/defensive attitude and their best friends ending a friendship of many years....so I think the only connection w/pageants is that the woman who entered her in these competitions killed her.  I will never understand it, but I don't understand any parent killing their child and it happens all the time.



So are you saying the mother killed her?


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> So are you saying the mother killed her?



That's exactly what I'm saying, SB,  and, if not, she had a big hand in it.  SHE WROTE THAT NOTE and I believe that with all my heart. The handwriting was disguised, but they never ruled out that the mom didn't write it.  After all, it was on her personal stationary.  I mean *no one* would risk being caught to take the time to sit down and write a full page letter for ransom IN THE HOME.  They would bolt as fast as possible, especially when the child was already dead downstairs!  You would have to know that there was no threat whatsoever of being caught to spend that much time on a letter of no value whatsoever...in that she wasn't alive to be paid money for her return.

Also, there were several "telling" expressions used in the ransom letter....something about "John's southern charm," which their best friends said was a description Patsy used often about him and a number of friends testified to that.  Also, "don't try to grow a brain," another expression written in the note and that is a very uncommon phrase.  But, again, it was one her closest friends said they had heard her say...and these friends are of very high character, leading citizens of their city.

Not to mention the way they totally refused time after time to sit down with the police for 1-2 months and when they did, they had attorneys with them. (I mean, who does that if you're innocent & your child is dead??!!  Wouldn't you want to help find her killer and do everything you could in that vain?)  Then his best friend of many years who was with John when he found the body said John lied about some minor details in finding her.  After that, this man whom John called his best friend, nor his wife who was Patsy's closest friend, would have no further dealings with them, never spoke to them again. (John called them over before he called the police, that's how close they were!)  And these friends were some of the wealthiest & most respected citizens in town.  I think John was only protecting Patsy, but I can't imagine why he would with his beautiful child dead.  But John didn't write the note, they conclusively proved that. 

They've just reopened the case.....FINALLY!!!!  There was Probable Cause determined by the Grand Jury against the mother that was never allowed to be presented, totally kept secret.  And now the reason the case has been brought to light again after all these years.  But too late, as I think the killer is dead.  One of the lead detectives agrees with me 100% and wrote a book on it...Linda Arndt (sp?), but she was not allowed to pursue her leads at the time of the investigation. MONEY TALKS BIG TIME!!!  The DA wouldn't prosecute and he was fired or left town (not sure) immediately afterward, and has taken an enormous amount of flak because of not pursuing them.  It's been stifled all these years.  I'm so hoping this new investigation brings everything to light, because it all centers around the Ramseys, every bit of it and I want justice for that baby!

For anyone interested, Lead Detective Arndt's findings/opinions are available via GOOGLE.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ons-mother-boosts-daughters-chest-bottom.html



No thanks,Ill stick with the real ones.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2013)

Hubba Hubba. Guess that dates me, as people don't say that anymore.


----------

